# The Stoner/Doom Metal Thread



## HailTheLeaf (Jun 8, 2009)

...Because apparently there isn't one yet damnit, and that's a bloody shame. A thread for all things Sleep, Electric Wizard, Kyuss, High On Fire, etc...

And I highly recommend Earthless, Stinking Lizaveta, and Mammatus as well...and The Sword, Elder, Thrones...


----------



## rockem420 (Jun 8, 2009)

Electric Wizard is so awesome. I also like Paganus and Ufomammut.

Also...Esoteric.


----------



## HailTheLeaf (Jun 8, 2009)

Hell yeah, any love for Orange Goblin in the house?


----------



## CV Cooperative (Jun 11, 2009)

Kyuss is where it's at. But I also listen Electric Wizard, Orange Goblin, etc.


----------



## HailTheLeaf (Jun 13, 2009)

All good stuff...I'm rocking the new Keelhaul right now, it's very Mastodon-ish


----------



## DR.LEMON (Jun 14, 2009)

Goatlord -reflections of the sosltice FTW
best doom/death metal album in the 90's


----------



## Massachrist (Jun 14, 2009)

I enjoy Pentagram and Colour Haze, along with Orange Goblin and the others listed above!


----------



## HailTheLeaf (Jun 14, 2009)

Electric Wizard and Pentagram are fucking great. Goatsnake, Dozer, Hackman, and Greenleaf aren't too shabby either...


----------



## shroomer33 (Jun 14, 2009)

uhhh. i like Sleep. do all of these other bands have that kind of sound? Sleep is really trippy.


----------



## Massachrist (Jun 14, 2009)

shroomer33 said:


> uhhh. i like Sleep. do all of these other bands have that kind of sound? Sleep is really trippy.


some of them.


----------



## Anjinsan (Jun 14, 2009)

My fav of your list is High On Fire.


----------



## HailTheLeaf (Jun 14, 2009)

Anjinsan said:


> My fav of your list is High On Fire.


Then I'd also check out Black Cobra and Indian if you haven't already...


----------



## HailTheLeaf (Jun 14, 2009)

Massachrist said:


> some of them.


What he said...check out Mammatus, and Earth...and Earthless. Most of this shit is what other metalheads I talk to call "obscure". 

There's other shit that sounds like Sleep, but I just got home from work and I'm really tired and stoned and can't think of them right now...anyone?


----------



## Anjinsan (Jun 15, 2009)

Are you guys considering Baroness stoner/doom metal?

Because I'm really enjoying The Red Album by them. 

and OP: looked up Indian and Black Cobra...was only able to find a myspace on Indian...pretty cool stuff thx!


----------



## Anjinsan (Jun 15, 2009)

Also I'd recommend ISIS for anyone into heavy metal/atmospheric music.

ISIS: "Oceanic" and the new one "Wavering Radiant" are both very cool. 

More stuff...

Between the Buried and Me: "Colors"

and of course every Mastodon cd that you can get your paws on. 

Not stoner or doom at all...but the new 
Circus Maximus: "Isolate" ...F'IN SLAYS.

Trying to get into Boris: "Pink" ...but I keep thinking of a odd japanese band that is somewhat similar but stranger/better...Ex-Girl: "Endangered Species"

And I like a metric shitload of 80's/90's thrash too.


----------



## HailTheLeaf (Jun 15, 2009)

I only dig older Isis, the new one just doesn't do it for me...Mosquito Control is awesome though...


----------



## Forsaken5678 (Jun 18, 2009)

HailTheLeaf said:


> All good stuff...I'm rocking the new Keelhaul right now, it's very Mastodon-ish


Keelhaul is fucking amazing! i didnt know they had a new album out????i thought they broke up....


----------



## Forsaken5678 (Jun 18, 2009)

HailTheLeaf said:


> I only dig older Isis, the new one just doesn't do it for me...Mosquito Control is awesome though...



i saw isis play not too long ago for their 10 year anniversary tour and they opened with hive destruction from mosquito control....fucking coolest thing ive ever seen. if only they still played that heavy!


----------



## HailTheLeaf (Jun 19, 2009)

Forsaken5678 said:


> Keelhaul is fucking amazing! i didnt know they had a new album out????i thought they broke up....


Yeah, it's coming out soon...Keelhaul's Triumphant Return To Obscurity 

It's really good shit...


----------



## RaymondStone (Jun 21, 2009)

High on Fire made me cum in my freaking pants!

Off topic but anyone listen to Mastodon's new album?


----------



## Single White Pistol (Jun 22, 2009)

Baronesses Red Album takes the cake for me. That shit is dope!


----------



## HailTheLeaf (Jun 22, 2009)

RaymondStone said:


> High on Fire made me cum in my freaking pants!
> 
> Off topic but anyone listen to Mastodon's new album?


Haha, yeah, they do that...

Mastodon is not off topic, their first 3 albums are filled with bits of stoner goodness...and yes I have been listening to their new album almost every day since 2 weeks before it came out...not as heavy as the older shit, and a bit too produced for my taste, but the songs are amazing. Alot of old school hard rock influences on that one. I just listened to it before I put on Goatsnake.


----------



## RaymondStone (Jun 23, 2009)

IDK shit about music other then what I like and really that's all that matters


----------



## Forsaken5678 (Jun 23, 2009)

HailTheLeaf said:


> Haha, yeah, they do that...
> 
> Mastodon is not off topic, their first 3 albums are filled with bits of stoner goodness...and yes I have been listening to their new album almost every day since 2 weeks before it came out...not as heavy as the older shit, and a bit too produced for my taste, but the songs are amazing. Alot of old school hard rock influences on that one. I just listened to it before I put on Goatsnake.


the new mastodon is definitely interesting. i havent made up my mind if i like it or not....


----------



## HailTheLeaf (Jun 23, 2009)

I didn't dig it at first, it kind of has to sink in for awhile...then it's addictive.


----------



## Forsaken5678 (Jun 23, 2009)

i listened to the first track after posting my reply. it gets better with repeated listening. just not what i was expecting to hear form mastodon.


----------



## HailTheLeaf (Jun 23, 2009)

Haha, no shit, it's hard to listen to the new album and think "these are the same guys who wrote Workhorse".


----------



## RaymondStone (Jun 24, 2009)

I like it when a band tries something a little different. Expand your horizons!


----------



## 420bud (Jun 24, 2009)

Earthless is amazing! its like Tool meets Jimi Hendrix.


----------



## HailTheLeaf (Jun 24, 2009)

Earthless is good tunes...nice instrumental jams


----------



## Forsaken5678 (Jun 25, 2009)

anybody here listen to deadbird?


----------



## HailTheLeaf (Jun 25, 2009)

Sure do...I've got 2 of their albums, both badass...and then there's Sourvein, Dixie Witch, Middian, Shepard...


----------



## HailTheLeaf (Jun 25, 2009)

Alright, I'm retarded, because I haven't mentioned Om yet...I mean, someone even already asked for stuff that sounds like Sleep, and duh, I think the bassist and drummer from Sleep are going to sound more like Sleep than anything else. So yeah, Om is amazing, check them out.


----------



## Forsaken5678 (Jun 25, 2009)

Om isnt bad. anybody listen to grind here? any 324 or pig destroyer fans?


----------



## Vitus.Syndrome (Jun 26, 2009)

Forsaken5678 said:


> Om isnt bad. anybody listen to grind here? any 324 or pig destroyer fans?


Well I crazy thrilled to see this thread. In me younger days I was a hardcore metal head, doom/stoner being my area of specialty for a while (later moved on to progressive death).

I would love to get a run down of some of the newer bands or albums hitting the scene. I heard Candlemass has a new album out with Robert Lowe of Solitude Aeturnus. Any good


----------



## fartsalot (Jul 9, 2009)

Bardo Pond, Earthless, and Dead Meadow (I know, Dead Meadow is pretty poppy, but damn I love them)


----------



## Forsaken5678 (Jul 9, 2009)

Dead Meadow is pretty cool. Very cool to listen to when you're baked...


----------



## Single White Pistol (Aug 2, 2009)

Wow, I just listened to Dead Meadow for the first time because of this thread and I loved it. Thanks guys!


----------



## stickyfingers (Aug 2, 2009)

Kyuss and Electric Wizard kick ass!


----------



## HailTheLeaf (Aug 3, 2009)

stickyfingers said:


> Kyuss and Electric Wizard kick ass!


yes, yes they do...and Mastodon is touring with High On Fire...


----------



## HailTheLeaf (Jan 1, 2010)

Wow, haven't bumped this thread in awhile so, yeah, bump! 

Anyone listen to Ararat or White Buzz or Sgt, Sunshine?


----------



## Forsaken5678 (Jan 4, 2010)

Anybody here listen to Torche?

Seen them live....they are fucking amazing!!!

u cant fuck with the bomb tuning!


----------



## tebor (Jan 4, 2010)

I love Eyehategod, Down, Bongzilla, Kyuss


Love the riff in this Eletric Wizard song
[youtube]sO7VP34n2Ps[/youtube]


----------



## HailTheLeaf (Jan 4, 2010)

Torche is great...all of the above mentioned bands are awesome.


----------



## Sneezy (Jan 4, 2010)

what about suidakra, Ensiferum, kivimestan druidi, equilibrium,


----------



## HailTheLeaf (Jan 5, 2010)

Not sure, never heard of 'um...ha, the first band sounds kinda like what In Flames sounded like back when they didn't suck, and the 2nd band is just hilarious...couldn't find myspace links for the last 2, but none of it sounds like stoner metal or doom to me...


----------



## Forsaken5678 (Jan 5, 2010)

HailTheLeaf said:


> the first band sounds kinda like what In Flames sounded like back when they didn't suck,




hahaha they use to be my favorite band until reroute to remain came out. Seen them live a couple of times though...they still put on a hell of a show.


I also got the new keelhaul u were talking about before. badass album!


----------



## tebor (Jan 5, 2010)

I checked out Dead Meadow because of this thread.
they are a cool band.
I like.


----------



## HailTheLeaf (Jan 6, 2010)

In Flames were great live until they started dressing all in white and writing lame crap that sounds like the newer bands that rip them and Iron Maiden off, badly. 

And yeah, Keelhaul is just badass...I love that album.


----------



## DogFacedDemon (Feb 13, 2010)

Greets tasteful thread-goers!
I have to put in a mention for the MIGHTY Bongzilla. They make fat riffs.
&, not entirely stoner-y - they like to call it rocky mountain hydro-grind - but! they're all baked and have some beatifully baked stoney riffs, too: The great Cephalic Carnage

Peace & noise!


----------



## HailTheLeaf (Feb 15, 2010)

Bongzilla should definitely have an honorable mention here...


----------



## Greenscreen (Feb 15, 2010)

Eight Foot Sativa.....


----------



## dirtnap411 (Feb 16, 2010)

[youtube]ToQf9lmnN9I[/youtube]


----------



## HailTheLeaf (Feb 16, 2010)

Haha, stoner death metal


----------

